# [fotd]: silver smoke fumes



## lipshock (Nov 1, 2007)

......


----------



## tadzio79 (Nov 1, 2007)

wow, you're absolutely gorgeous!!!
I wish my skin looked like that after 8 hours! it's not greasy at all!


----------



## Jot (Nov 1, 2007)

that is beautiful


----------



## pichima (Nov 1, 2007)

greasy!? you must be joking! you look gorgeous


----------



## PomPoko (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful, as always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 your skin makes me so utterly jealous, and like the others said, you don't look greasy at all!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 1, 2007)

I love the addition of the scarf.


----------



## Margarita (Nov 1, 2007)

that looks so beautiful!


----------



## black_crx (Nov 1, 2007)

you look hot & beautiful - like a famous r&b star!


----------



## dewinter (Nov 1, 2007)

-


----------



## nunu (Nov 1, 2007)

you look gorgeous!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Nov 1, 2007)

*~*You look so pretty...I love your scarf!!!*~*


----------



## n_c (Nov 1, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Barbie (Nov 1, 2007)

I hate to sound like an echo but this is beautiful


----------



## iheartangE (Nov 1, 2007)

That looks really awesome!  Man I wish I could look like that after 8 hours of work!  Hahaha you are so gorgeous!!  Great job the makeup is perfect!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Nov 1, 2007)

Very pretty!!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful (and hardly greasy looking!) 
Your eyes look amazing in this.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Nov 1, 2007)

really really pretty


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 1, 2007)

You look perfect.


----------



## happy*phantom (Nov 1, 2007)

You plus m/u are damn pretty!You should do modelling. Would love to see you gorgeous face on the cover of a fashion mag.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 1, 2007)

You look amazing... especially after working all day!! Beautiful girl


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 1, 2007)

Gorgeoustttt!!!! (adding the "t" for emphasis).


----------



## Shadow (Nov 1, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## miss_dre (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow! You are gorgeous!
The colors you used on your eyes are amazing and look great on you!
Good job! =)


----------



## slvrlips (Nov 1, 2007)

Lipshock you look gorgoeus 
Very Pretty


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 1, 2007)

You are hogging all the gorgeous missy! Seriously, you look amazing!


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 1, 2007)

You are just gorgeous!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Nov 3, 2007)

Love the look!!


----------



## frocher (Nov 3, 2007)

Beautiful, you have gorgeous skin.


----------



## Esperansa_b (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tadzio79* 

 
_wow, you're absolutely gorgeous!!!
I wish my skin looked like that after 8 hours! it's not greasy at all!_

 





 You look absolutely gorgeous, and your skin doesn't look like after 8 hours with makeup.


----------



## lsperry (Nov 3, 2007)

Pretty, pretty.....love the look...


----------



## neotrad (Nov 3, 2007)

You're so beautiful! 
I'd love to know your face routine!


----------



## little teaser (Nov 3, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## Mijoux (Nov 3, 2007)

wow, it`s wonderful !!!


----------



## MkupTart (Nov 3, 2007)

You look amazing. Do you use foundation or is your skin perfection?


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 3, 2007)

so smooth, very nice!1


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 3, 2007)

you are so gorgeous...and after 8 hours, amazing!  your skin is ridiculous, i'm so jealous - i wish mine looked that soft and smooth!!


----------



## entipy (Nov 3, 2007)

You'd make me want to buy stuff, too! You look perfect.


----------



## x-ivy (Nov 3, 2007)

oh my lordy!!
this is beautifullll...and you skin...is so...flawless :O
gorgeous!!!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Nov 3, 2007)

Damn, those colours look good on you!


----------



## delidee32 (Nov 3, 2007)

One word...........gorgeous


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 4, 2007)

wow! u look beautiful! i lovve the eyes!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 4, 2007)

Gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Love the eyes.


----------



## viverr (Nov 4, 2007)

aww u look like a barbie doll! sry, not in a bad fake kinda way, in a good pretty way


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 4, 2007)

You are breathtaking.
Tutorial, tutorial, tutorial............
Please?


----------



## milamonster (Nov 4, 2007)

Love It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MACisME (Nov 4, 2007)

cant get enough of u!!


----------



## erynnj (Nov 4, 2007)

THis is awesome!


----------



## snowkei (Nov 5, 2007)

u always do amazing looks


----------



## lipshock (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MkupTart* 

 
_You look amazing. Do you use foundation or is your skin perfection?_

 
Oh, yes, of course!  My skin is horrible without foundation on top of it.  I love Studio Fix Fluid with Studio Fix powder over top.  Gives me that flawless, matte finish.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *viverr* 

 
_aww u look like a barbie doll! sry, not in a bad fake kinda way, in a good pretty way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I seem to be getting that quite a bit recently.  Not just on here but actually when I go into work, a lot customers will come up to me and tell me that I look like a barbie doll.  So, I'm going to take it as a good thing. LOL!


----------



## slowhoney (Nov 22, 2007)

You are ridiculously gorgeous! Blues are really your colour. Lovely.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 22, 2007)

love your look


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Oh, yes, of course!  My skin is horrible without foundation on top of it.  I love Studio Fix Fluid with Studio Fix powder over top.  Gives me that flawless, matte finish._

 
how much Studio Fix Fluid do you use? I use a pump with this foundation and i only use 2 pumps but can never get that flawless look that you have.


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Nov 22, 2007)

Insane. You look fanastic!!!!!

I'll be buying Raizin... thanks to your fine ass... LOL


----------



## lipshock (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_how much Studio Fix Fluid do you use? I use a pump with this foundation and i only use 2 pumps but can never get that flawless look that you have._

 

I actually don't use a foundation pump for my SFF so I cannot begin to tell you exactly how many you should use but I guess 2 pumps should be enough.  I only use the SFF to even out my skintone, not cover it up competely. However, I do like a full coverage look so I generally put about two thin layers of the foundation to achieve that "fake looking skin".  The extra coverage and the flawless effect also come from that light dusting of Studio Fix powder.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I actually don't use a foundation pump for my SFF so I cannot begin to tell you exactly how many you should use but I guess 2 pumps should be enough.  I only use the SFF to even out my skintone, not cover it up competely. However, I do like a full coverage look so I generally put about two thin layers of the foundation to achieve that "fake looking skin".  The extra coverage and the flawless effect also come from that light dusting of Studio Fix powder._

 
thank you.


----------



## nongoma (Nov 22, 2007)

dont know how you do it! but dang! you look good!


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 22, 2007)

First thought that popped into mind was "She reminds me of Kerry Washington."  And she's dang gorgeous!  As everyone else has said, so are you.  Amazing m/u job. =D


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 22, 2007)

Your skin is flawless! I love the eye-makeup too. You're lookin' fab!


----------



## summer6310 (Dec 8, 2007)

I love the look.... so pretty!!!!!


----------



## ShexyKristin (Dec 8, 2007)

OMg you are STUNNING! You gorgeous mama! I love those blues on you, it looks amazing!


----------



## fingie (Dec 8, 2007)

Stunning


----------



## lana08 (Jan 28, 2008)

Could you post the brush and location of the eye that you used for these shadows?


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 29, 2008)

Very pretty.


----------



## girloflowers (Jan 30, 2008)

i agree with ^^

please share your gorgeous with us!

i love love love your eye makeup, and you look STUNNING


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 30, 2008)

Goodness your skin/application is flawless.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 27, 2008)

Hotness.


----------



## Bianca (Sep 27, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 27, 2008)

You are beautiful, your make up looks amazing even after 8 hours.


----------



## User67 (Sep 27, 2008)

You look AMAZING!


----------



## rbella (Sep 27, 2008)

Damn, Girl.  You are fine!!!!!!!


----------

